# Engine bay 'Bling' V6?



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi guys. I really wanna buy a full set of Trev's engine bay goodies but I cant find out if the V6 dipstick handle is available yet.

Anyone know the answer please? I know Steve Collier would also buy.

Ta. Cam 

P.S. Yes, I am aware of the irony of me asking this question


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> Hi guys. I really wanna buy a full set of Trev's engine bay goodies but I cant find out if the V6 dipstick handle is available yet.
> 
> Anyone know the answer please? I know Steve Collier would also buy.
> 
> ...


Trev is working his way aroung the 225 first I believe but the V6 dipstick is in the pipeline.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Cam been working flat out on these things mate to get them ready for the main event this year Andy has some in the shop and was up our way a couple of weeks ago getting more, as for the v6 we are having trouble with the shape of the dipstick handle if we can have a good look at your motor when we are down at Duxford that would be great, the oil cap is done  and we are onto the expansion cap this week so hoping to have them all ready for Duxford in three weeks time

cheers trev


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Sorry mate, sadly I wont be at EvenTT10 as will be away on hols but will happily take pics of anything you need to assist


----------

